# Junkyards and scrap yards in the UAE



## Ivo Vassilev

Hi all,

I'm living in Dubai and I was wondering where I can find junkyards selling car parts around the Emirates. The Internet has not been particularly helpful...Basically, I'm looking for places selling catalytic converters (any car brand). I have previously visited Sharjah industrial area and Al-Aweer in Dubai, but could not find a junkyard. Any help would be much appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## ExpatnKids

There are tons of them in Sharjah. Im surprised you didnt find any in the Industrial area. Just go to BMW road, and ask around for scrapyards. You can go in and find anything for any car


----------



## Ivo Vassilev

ExpatnKids said:


> There are tons of them in Sharjah. Im surprised you didnt find any in the Industrial area. Just go to BMW road, and ask around for scrapyards. You can go in and find anything for any car


Thanks for the reply! Where exactly is BMW road, by the way? I tried searching but no luck...I've been to Sharjah just a couple of times so I'm not quite familiar with roads, etc.


----------



## Frenjon

BMW signal is mentioned here:
KHALID AL HAMMADI AUTO SPARE PARTS CO. L.L.C.

See branch 1.

Never been there though.. Sharjah is still a mystery to me - puzzled daily to see how many cars go there in the afternoon/evening!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Dubai to Al Ain Road before you get to Dragonmart - plenty of wrecks stored in lots on the right hand side of the road as you head out that way.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Unfortunately that's Ras Al Khor and even more unfortunately the car dealers there will be putting many of those weecks back together and flogging them on, aledgedly.


----------



## raocd

Hi I am Rao looking for used parts for land cruiser 70 series. Anyone know of a place please. Appreciate your help. Cheers


----------

